# Yay!



## MrsCLH (Mar 18, 2011)

Morning everyone, hope everyone is doing well today.

I had such a rubbish day yesterday - 7 hypos!! Ended up rebounding up to around 12 twice. Was really beating myself up. But the midwife phoned this morning with my hba1c result from last week and it was 5.6! I'm so chuffed. 

So writing off yesterday as a bad day - today will be a better one 

Off on my week's non-skiing skiing holiday tomorrow - have got a big stack of books and really looking forward to a week with my feet up doing very little! Hope blood sugars allow me sneak in a couple of hot chocolates too!

Hope you all have a good week.

Mrs H xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic results, well done! Hope yesterday was just a blip and you really enjoy your holiday


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Mrs thats brillaint well done great results hun xx


----------

